# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do I create a slider bar in Excel to control data input?

## P-15

When the slider is clicked on and moved back and forth, different input data
is selected for graphing a function. For example, for y = mx + b, moving the
slider inputs different values for x (and/or b) which causes a graph of the
function to change in real time. It is a great way to see how a variable
affects the value of a function.

----------


## Jon Peltier

Are you asking how, or telling us how?

If you're asking, this article shows how to use sliders to control dynamic
charts:

http://pubs.logicalexpressions.com/P...cle.asp?ID=246

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services - Tutorials and Custom Solutions -
http://PeltierTech.com/
2006 Excel User Conference, 19-21 April, Atlantic City, NJ
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ExcelUserConf06.html
_______

"P-15" <P-15@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:9274D27D-6923-4D0D-9CD9-F269F825D3CF@microsoft.com...
> When the slider is clicked on and moved back and forth, different input
> data
> is selected for graphing a function. For example, for y = mx + b, moving
> the
> slider inputs different values for x (and/or b) which causes a graph of
> the
> function to change in real time. It is a great way to see how a variable
> affects the value of a function.

----------


## jbmflyer

I am new to the forum (just signed up about 3 1/2 minutes ago) and I had a question relating to this topic.  I want to create a complex (for me anyways) spreadsheet where tab 1 will have a dollar value at the top and a set of variable below attached to a slider.  Purpose is for a budget.  I want to be able to amend it as needed so you can slide the slider on each variable for a different option.  i.e. option 1 is $2 and option 2 is $6 etc.  next to the item slider I would also need to put in a number slider of how many of that option we would need.  All of the options (probably about 15 total) would then be totalled for the budget total at the top of the page.  I would also like to include a picture to the side so moving each slider shows a picture of that item.  

Is there anything i can read/download that will help me do something like that?  Is there a template for something along those lines?

Thanks

J

----------


## shg

Welcome to the forum.

Please take a few minutes to read the forum rules, and then start your own thread.

Thanks.

----------

